# need to know the year



## case400 (Jun 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me what year my case 400 is the serial number is 8101440 model 411 it is LP gas and I am looking for a starter for it. Thanks for the help


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Can you post some pics,especially the engine? Try to post the engine model/serial#s,also.It'll help a lot.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just checked ,and the tractors with serial#s 8100000,were the 1957 models.You can go to TractorData.com - information on all makes and models of tractors for info on it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just checked case/ih website. That starter is a prestolite p/n A36584.It costs around$305.00+ a &55.00 core. I think there's a case/ih dealer near Springfield,Ill.,but you can google it ,to make sure. Good luck!


----------

